# Amplificador  2n3055 con protector altavoces



## tecnicdeso

Buscando por la red, encontré este sencillo y eficaz amplificador. El motivo es que tengo una carcasa completa y quiero realizar un amplificador para el banco de trabajo. Les dejo toda la información de todo el proceso, esquemas, pbc, e impresiones finales. Saludos.

Para empezar, los transistores del proyecto son 2n3055, pero los he sustituido por los típicos TIP33C. El motivo es que ya dispongo de unos disipadores adecuados para este transistor..


*En general, la impresión de escucha es bastante buena. Administrando -+37V, y ajustando los presets a 20 mA., el amplificador apenas genera calor en reposo.*

*La respuesta se mantiene practicamente plana de 30Hz a 30Khz, sin aparente distorsión.*

*A continuación les pongo un video de youtube para ver el resultado.*

*



* 
*En general, excelente, fácil, rápido y eficaz.*


----------



## Fogonazo

> Tecnidenso Dijo:
> En general, la impresión de escucha es bastante buena.



A mi entender esto es mas valido que muchos otros parametros


----------



## jona

hola
en el siguiente link toda la información respecto a el mismo.
desarrollado por el compañero guillermo necco,Radiaficionado de el radioclub Almirante Brown.
http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=28&page=1

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Gracias jona, se me olvidó poner la procedencia del mismo. Efectivamente, la impresion de escucha es bastante buena, no excelente, al igual que el 90%de los circuitos que andan publicados en esta web y el resto. Curiosamente, y por su sencillez, puede que aconseje mas el circuito SINCLAIR Z-30, sin ninguna modificación. Tiene mas calidez.

De todos modos, en este proyecto voy limitado por la calidad de los preamplificador originales de la carcasa del amplificador. Los circuitos son de los 70 y son un poco arcaicos.
Esta carcasa de amplificador ha sido emisor de fm, de O.M, amplificador de clase A, Mosfet, etc., para evitar deshacerme de ella, pues le fabrico esto y tengo otra herramienta en el taller.

Igualmente es probable que no sea un proyecto definitivo. Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Siguiendo con el proyecto, ayer me decidí a fabricar un protector de altavoces. El primero que sale en google es este:









Utilicé el TCI para armarlo manualmente, y abajo lo dejo en un PDF. 

He utilizado dos relés de 6V en serie, por disponer de ellos, y la pbc está preparada así. Es la única modificación significativa del circuito.

Tambien he sustituido los transistores originales del proyecto por sendos BC549 (3 UDS.) y el driver del Relé un BC337 mas comunes. Cuidado con los patillajes al sustituir los transistores, no son los mismos.

El funcionamiento es muy fácil. Un retardo de 4 Segundos al activar el circuito, así como protección cuando le suministramos corriente contínua en cualquiera de los dos canales.

A continuación dejo los archivos para imprimir. Saludos


----------



## quimypr

Hola, antes que anda queria decir que me parece un proyecto muy interesante, que le quedo muy bien montado a tecnicdeso. Yo recien estoy empezxando con la electronica, apenas estoy en 4to Electronica en el Otto Krause, pero me entusiasma ver proyectos como este, y gente con tan buena disposicion en el foro.
Queria, ahora si, hacer un par de preguntas respecto a este amplificador, yo lo quiero usar en una guitarra electroacustica, sera bueno el sonido?
Otra cosa, por las fotos que aparecen en la pagina original, los 2n3055 son TO3, o sea los llamados huevo fritos,  puede ser que en el amplificador montado por tecnicdeso sean otro encapsulado? porque no encontre en las fotos los huevofritos.
Por ultimo queria preguntar que cable me conviene comprar para realizar el conexionado de la placa a las salidas y fichas del gabinete.


Bueno ahora si, me despido dandole saludos y deseandole suerte a cada uno de los integrantes del foro.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola quimypr. Ya sabes que aquí ayudamos a todo el mundo en sus proyectos.
Ante tu pregunta de si este amplificador sirve para una guitarra electroacústica, si sirve. Lo único que deberás realizar un pequeño preamplificador para la guitarra.

Si te interesa te buscaré alguno puesto que hace un tiempo realicé un par de ellos para micro, supongo que con un pequeño retoque funcionaría perfectamente para guitarra electroacústica.


Los transistores utilizados en este proyecto son TIP35C, de características muy similares a los 2n3055 pero con encapsulado diferente.

Puedes utilizar cualquier transistor npn genérico para audiofrecuencia que tenga unos 8A y unos 80V en adelante. (TIP33C, TIP35C, BD243C, ETC) respeta el patillaje y no habrá mayor problema. Tambien utiliza buenos radiadores adosados a los transistores. Es el truco para un buen funcionamiento.

El cable puedes utilizar el típico cable coaxial de audio tipo RCA, o también cableado de micrófono.

Sobretodo es muy importante informaciónrmarse de la impedancia de entrada del preamplificador para adaptar bien la guitarra, así evitando ruidos en el sistema.

Sin mas, un cordial saludo y bienvenido.


----------



## NESTOR

hola, queria preguntar si la potencia de este amplificador se puede aumentar


----------



## tecnicdeso

Algo mas se podria aumentar, pero te aconsejo que utilices otro amplificador mas potente como los que hay en el apartado diagramas de amplificador en este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## jcs12

hola, muy buena la data, quiero armar el protector pero tengo algunas dudas, no entiendo que es la espiral esa marcada con un asterisco que va despues del voltage (+), porque los otros 2 son relays,  los relay tienen que ser de 6v o de 12v y cuantas patitas traen? si me podrias ayudar, se agradece la respuesta, hacia bastante que estaba buscando alguien que lo aya armado......atte cristian


----------



## Pablo16

Hola jcs12, los reles son 2 de 6v en serie. El espiral marcado con un asterisco y los 2 switches marcados también, pertenecen al relevador.

Saludos


----------



## jcs12

gracias por la respuesta, yo vi la foto de la placa de frente y solo veo los dos reles de 6v de las salidas, el otro nose cual es(el de la espiral) en la foto de la placa de frente.......saludos jcs


----------



## Pablo16

Los * juntos forman al rele, el espiral supongo que representa la bobina del relevador.  Para evitar cualquier problema arma el PCB que pone tecnicdeso con los mismos reles.

Saludos.


----------



## jcs12

hola, me dedidique de lleno a armar este protector quedo yoya pero a la hora de probarlo sorpresa esta muerto no hace nada le medi todo con el tester y da todo bien, no sale sonido, los rele que use son de 12v 10amp, use los bc 549, el transformador de alimentacion tiene q tener 12v 0 12v punto medio o simple +/-12, otra cosa  cuando conecto las dos salidas del amplificador al protector me tira un chispazo, solo se trabaja con el + del amplificador, estara mal la conexion, si es asi si podrian decir como va conectado, se agradece la respuesta atte jcs 12.....


----------



## zopilote

hola *Jcs12* si usaste todos los transistores como BC549, solo tienes que cambiar el transistor que ataca al réle ( en el diagrama 2SC1384-83) este tiene que ser un transistor que soporte más de un amperio. Suerte.


----------



## carlos sepulveda

bueno primero que todo saludos, me intereso tu proyecto muy bueno tengo un amplificador de 200 w rms por canal que tengo que hacer para modificar la proteccion de los parlantes a mi amplificador o funciona igual.

Otra pregunta necesito una proteccion para el amplificador pero contra cortos en la salida ya que hecho cortos y siempre se me van los transistores de potencia,  si saben de un diagrama por favor se los agradezco mucho gracias.


----------



## armandolopezmx

una pequeña pregunta.   a que se debe que esta limitada la potencia que maneja un protector para bocinas,  (si se de debe al relay pues se puede poner uno que maneje mas amperaje),  o acaso sera que a mayor potencia, el voltaje pico a pico de la señal de audio es mas elevada (mayor amplitud), ocasionaria que se sature el circuito de  proteccion o algo asi por el estilo?

saludos.


----------



## MFK08

felicitaciones te ha quedado muy bien y ademas se oye muy nitido..... la presentacion muy buena....


----------



## Chatovik

Hola a todos,, interesante proyecto,,, diganme : si yo quisiera hacer el transformador,,, de que corriente aproximada habria que hacerlo para un sistema stereo... y ,,si es conveniente realizar dos fuentes o con una andaría bien, lo pregunto debido a que puedan haber filtraciones en el caso de usar la misma fuente para el sistema total.
Que me recomiendan?
Gracias


----------



## losahunter

Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,, interesante proyecto,,, diganme : si yo quisiera hacer el transformador,,, de que corriente aproximada habria que hacerlo para un sistema stereo... y ,,si es conveniente realizar dos fuentes o con una andaría bien, lo pregunto debido a que puedan haber filtraciones en el caso de usar la misma fuente para el sistema total.
> Que me recomiendan?
> Gracias



Yo, puder armar este proyecto, aun no tengo fotos para subirlas.
Con respecto al transformador, yo eh utilizado el que recomienda la pagina, con una salida secundaria de 24 - 0 - 24 que al rectificarlo me entrega alrededor de +/-30 VCC. Con una potencia de 4 ampers para una version estero. Creo que con eso basta y sobra.

Espero haberte ayudado, saludos.


----------



## Chatovik

Gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a empezar a armarlo. Voy a arrancar con la placa mono en primera instancia, y , luego si todo anda bien armo el stereo total, aunque ya el transformador lo voy a hacer para 4 amperes.-


----------



## handres23

Hola tecnicdeso, yo tambien arme el circuito protector de altavoces y me funciona de maravillas tenia la duda de hacer el que tu decias u otro que se mencionaba en otro post, jeje pero encontre este mucho mejor.   Gracias!
Saludos a todos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

He estado repasando a lo largo de este hilo los comentarios.  En referencia a los relés, podemos manejar relés de 12V, o relés de 6v en serie. No hay mucha complicacion. Respecto al amperaje, utilizando relés de 5A es suficiente hasta unos 50W rms. El relé suele averiar cuando abre y cierra en carga repetidamene. En este proyecto, los relés, conectan en vacío, con lo cual no hay mayor problema.

Respecto a alguien que no le funciona el circuito, repase bien el trazado, mire si tiene pistas cortadas o componentes activos o pasivos averiados, o malinterpretó alguna información. 
El circuito es funcional el 16 ohm, en 8 ohm y en 4 ohms. Es posible variar la sensibilidad de la protección contra las corrientes contínuas, simplemente variando el valor de la resistencia de entrada al puente rectificador de 15k.

Probar con valores de 12K, 10K en caso de desear una protección más sensible, y en caso que querer una protección para mas voltaje, aumentar en relación.


Estoy viendo el proyecto y le tengo funcionando en el banco de trabajo diariamente. Al principio funcionaba con transistores Tip35c, y hace unos meses le puse transistores similares al 2n3055, los 2n3773, que tienen algo más de voltaje, con un grupo refrigerador muy bonito.

Espero les sirva la información, aunque ultimamente me dejo caer menos por aquí, atiendo  todo lo que sea necesario.


Saludos.


----------



## juanma

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> El funcionamiento es muy fácil....
> Un retardo de 4 Segundos al activar el circuito, así como protección cuando le suministramos corriente contínua en cualquiera de los dos canales.



Te hago una pregunta, si lo coloco en un amp para woofer con filtro activo, el protector no comenzara a activarse/desactivarse? Al primer pico de 5V por ej, estaria desactivandose?
Lo estuve simulando pero no...

Edit: Simulado anda de 10, tenia al revez el puente de diodos.
Con un offset de 3V en la entrada abre la salida.
Nadie midio el offset en el que actua la proteccion? a modo de comparacion con el simulador.

Voy a armarlo de todas maneras, pero igualmente tecnicdesco, me gustaria que me aclares la duda del principio.
Saludos

Edit2: Aca dejo unas fotos de la proteccion armada. A 2.1V de continua corta, tiene un pequeños delay, de 1seg, es decir, si durante 1seg hay 2.1Vcc abre el rele.
En estos dias lo estoy instalando.


----------



## el tierno

buenas nuevas electroditos el diagrama de tecnidesco esta super mis mareos se dan con el protector el cual hacen referncia a cambios de algunos componentes como los transistores entre otros queria saber si no poder subir el diagrama ya corregido con los componentes reales y por ultimo la plaqueta de juanma es pequeña no tienes el PCB amix jejeje y creo q es solo para un canal ¿verdad?


----------



## tecnicdeso

No hay problema, ni con filtros activos ni pasivos. El circuito se activa por corriente contínua, así que no hay mas problema. Está todo descrito ya, el funcionamiento y las características. Si hubiese problema con 5 V, el circuito no seria funcional.

Lo basico es el retardo en el arranque y la protección en corriente contínua. No está diseñado  para cortar a determinada potencia, sinó a reaccionar ante corrientes contínuas.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma

el tierno dijo:
			
		

> buenas nuevas electroditos el diagrama de tecnidesco esta super mis mareos se dan con el protector el cual hacen referncia a cambios de algunos componentes como los transistores entre otros queria saber si no poder subir el diagrama ya corregido con los componentes reales y por ultimo la plaqueta de juanma es pequeña no tienes el PCB amix jejeje y creo q es solo para un canal ¿verdad?



El PCB es made in casa, sin PC, hoja y portamina   
No es muy complicada igual, yo le inclui una fuente.

Son para los 2 canales la placa, el rele (azul) es doble NA, fijaque que estan los 2puentes de diodos mas el de rectificacion.
Armalo en Protoboar si tenes problema con los componentes. Yo use BC547 y BC337.

Exitos


----------



## losahunter

Hola comunidad!

Les paso a contar lo que me ocurrio.  Hace un tiempo monte el amplificador y funciono durante un tiempo muy bien. Peroo hace poco arme el mismo amplificador para un amigo, y por desgracia a la hora de tomar las mediciones correspondientes antes de conectar todo me dieron valores muy distintos a los que en mi primer poryecto.
En resumen, en este ultimo montaje, tube sobrecalentamiento de los BD 139 y 140, uno se quemo diractamente y lo reemplace suponinedo una mala conexión mia.
Luego depues cambiearlos note que la tension de salida no era cerca a CERO. Con la entra en corto, la medicion de la salida me dio como resultado alrededor de 0.25 mV en mi multimetro.
Uds me podrian darme algun linck donde pueda conseguir un circuito para probar si los transistores BD139/140, 2n3055 y tambien los TIP33c/35 son falsos?

Desde ya mil gracias a todos y disculpen toda la molestia.


----------



## AleMarquE

Hola gente, veo que ya hay alguien que se animo a montar este amplificador. Les cuento que con un compañero nos decidimos a hacer este proyecto para presentarlo en una materia de la carrera. Se nos han planteado algunas dudas que quiza puedan responernos. Una de ellas es , respecto al transistor Q7, el 2N3055, no deberia este ser PNP ? de acuero a lo que yo he estudiado de amplificador de potencia complementarios se utiliza un NPN y un PNP para esto, sin embargo en el diagrama del circuito sale al reves. 
Otra pregunta, el circuito realmente funciona? contame el resultado que obtuviste. 

desde ya muchas gracias!


AleMarquE


----------



## AleMarquE

ah, otra cosa, el disipador para los transistores de potencia de cuanta potencia debe ser? tiene que ser mas de 40W ? Gracias por los datos que brinden.


----------



## gaston sj

en lo posible si... igualmente a los 3055 los podes reemplazar por un monton de otros transistores.. como son los tip 35 tip33 tip52 bd245 tip3055  mj15015 mj15003 estos dos ultimos son mas potentes... por lo que podrian soportar cargas mas altas..saludos


----------



## Chatovik

Hola q tal?,,,  Estoy trabajando en este amplificadorf de 40 w... y tengo un problemita,,, quizas a alguien le paso algo similar.......
El tema es que luego de armado y revisado ,,, arranque conectandolo  en la serie (25w) puenteando a masa la entrada de señal (prende tenue) y no marca corto  pero, en la salida (donde va el parlante) estoy midiendo       -10,3 volt de continua,,,,. Evidentemente hay algo mal.... ¿ Será que estoy utilizando los 2n3055h  ???,,,,,¿ habrá q utilizar los similares q recomiendan en los post anteriores???. ¿¿que opinan???  ¿¿ a q puedo atribuir ese problema??
Gracias. SAludos.-


----------



## AleMarquE

Hola, te cuento que yo estoy tambien armando el mismo circuito, ayer lo probé y tuvimos tambien otro problema... las resistencias en las salidas de 0.47ohm se me tostaron! parece que los transistores no se polarizan bien y dejan pasar demasiada corriente Ic  y esto con o sin señal ! lo cual no deberia pasar porque este tipo de configuración sin señal deberia tener a lo sumo 20mA de corriente de colector polarizando a los transistores de salida. Hemos revisado el circuito y esta todo bien conectado asique no sabemos que pasa, realmente estamos desconcertados... si alguien sabe algo, le agradeceré una respuesta. Yo tambien estoy usando los 2n3055... quiza sera por la tension de continua con que estamos alimentando que esta un poco por encima de +33v y -33v, dando un total de casi 70v, eso es lo unico que me da dudas... pero el circuito lo revisamos y esta bien. 

Respecto a lo que vos decis Chatovik, es verdad, no deberia haber tension de continua ahí, si no me equivoco deberian haber 0v.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> Hola, te cuento que yo estoy tambien armando el mismo circuito, ayer lo probé y tuvimos tambien otro problema... las resistencias en las salidas de 0.47ohm se me tostaron! parece que los transistores no se polarizan bien y dejan pasar demasiada corriente Ic  y esto con o sin señal ! lo cual no deberia pasar porque este tipo de configuración sin señal deberia tener a lo sumo 20mA de corriente de colector polarizando a los transistores de salida. Hemos revisado el circuito y esta todo bien conectado asique no sabemos que pasa, realmente estamos desconcertados



Antes de alimentar el amplificador asegurate de que el trimpot de 500 ohms esté al mínimo (=> cortocircuitando los dos diodos inferiores de la serie de 4). De esa manera la corriente de reposo de la etapa de salida va a ser 0 y no debería hervirse nada. Alimentalo y verificá que nada caliente, por que si eso pasa en estas condiciones tenes algun problema en otra parte. Si todo anda OK, ajustá la corriente de reposo "LENTAMENTE" variando el trimpot de 500 ohms hasta llegar al valor que esta previsto (debe ser cerca de 40 mA).

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> ...luego de armado y revisado... en la salida (donde va el parlante) estoy midiendo       -10,3 volt de continua.



Mirando el circuito de Tecnicdeso del primer post, el offset (tus -10.3V) lo controla la resistencia de 2k7 de arriba a la izquierda. Revisá que no haya un problema ahí. Si querés experimentar, sacá esa resistencia y poné una variable (digamos, de 5K, inicialmente en la posición central). A medida que lo movés, el offset tiene que agrandarse o achicarse. Mientras no conectes una carga no tendrías que tener ningún problema con el experimento, así que no hay muchos riesgos. Dale unos segundos para estabilizarse al voltaje antes de concluir que está bien (o mal). Son aceptables hasta unos 100mV, pero ese el valor de máxima. Idealmente no pasará de algo de 10mV.
Fijate también que el BD140 de arriba no esté quemado (ni ningún otro transistor, claro), y no descartes tener algún transistor trucho entre los que usaste. Como los cálculos se hacen con las curvas de los originales, es fácil que aparezcan errores cuando se usan estos "hijos de su China madre" falsos.



			
				AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> ...yo estoy tambien armando el mismo circuito, ayer lo probé y ... las resistencias ... de 0.47ohm se me tostaron! ... estoy usando los 2n3055... quiza sera por la tension de continua con que estamos alimentando que esta un poco por encima de +33v y -33v, dando un total de casi 70v,



Primero, lo que te aconsejó EZavalla. 
Si así no hay manera, revisá que las conexiones de los 3055 estén bien.
Después, levantá las dos resistencias de 10r que van a las bases de los 3055 (para ser prolijos habría que desconectar también el colector de uno y el emisor del otro de las resistencias de 0r47). Ahí debería andar sin problemas, y vos estarías escuchando el sonido de los drivers. Si no pasa eso, el problema no son los de salida.
Los +-33V no deberían ser problema para nada.
E igual que Chatovik, no descartes que un 3055 "hijo de China"  esté en tu circuito.

Saludos


----------



## AleMarquE

> levantá las dos resistencias de 10r que van a las bases de los 3055 (para ser prolijos habría que desconectar también el colector de uno y el emisor del otro de las resistencias de 0r47).




Hola, san Cacho, disculpame, no entendi bien lo de levantar las R de 10, a que te referis, reemplazarlas por un corto? y como seria para las R de 0,47 ? Otra cosa, no estariamos de esta manera haciando que haya mas corriente aun    ? gracias por los aportes.[[/code]


----------



## Cacho

Levantar=sacar (por lo menos uno de los extremos).
Que NO legue señal (ni nada) a las bases de los 3055. Al que está conectado al BD139, le desconectás además el emisor de la resistencia de 0r47. Al otro, le desconectás el colector de la resistencia de 0r47.
Hagámoslo más simple: SACÁ los dos transistores de potencia, desconectalos del circuito.

Una vez hecho esto tenés que poder escuchar el audio con los drivers nada más. Si eso no pasa, hay un problema que excede a los 3055.


----------



## Chatovik

Hola ,, los trans. bd140 y 139 los medi fuera del circuito y no presentaban daños... Lo que si note es que solo uno de los n3055 calentaba, no mucho,,, pero daba dudas (siempre en serie 25w)....no se quemó nada  hasta que desconecté los dos colectores de los tr potencia y lo enchufe de nuevo en la serie ,,, se recalento un bd139 ,,, lo reemplace y segui con el mismo problema .
 Lo que no hice aun fue como dijeron por ahi es ajustar el pote 500 ohm al minimo antes de conectar todo y ver q pasa con la R de 2k7....   .....Voy a realizar esas sugerencias y les cuento luego...Gracias a todos por contestar.---


----------



## Cacho

Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> no se quemó nada  hasta que desconecté los dos colectores de los tr potencia y lo enchufe de nuevo en la serie



¿Cómo conectaste los dos colectores? Tené cuidado, este es un cuasi complementario, mirá bien el diagrama. Si conectaste los dos lados iguales, ahí tenés el problema.
Saludos


----------



## Chatovik

Ok! Sancacho,,, te comento que lo conecte todo de acuerdo con el diagrama, eso lo tengo claro...
voy a echar un vistazo a todas sus recomendaciones mañana y veremos,,, voy a volver a poner los mismos transistores de salida que tenia, tal vez estan bien . 
Todavia no hice nada,,, pero,,, aun estoy en las pruebas preelimnares,,, es decir,,,,  conectando en la serie 25w y señal de entrada a masa,. Hasta aqui llegue... Nunca conecte altavoz ni inyecte señal de algun tipo...... 
Hasta que no elimine ese volt de continua en la salida no sigo adelante...
Gracias.------


----------



## tecnicdeso

Queremos pensar que le pusiste el aislante mica a cada transistor con el disipador, o no?  

Ve paso  a paso, no conectes los transistores finales, y conecta la carga, para probar si se oye. Luego otra opción es que lo alimentes con poco voltaje, para evitar tostar las cosas. Puedes hacerlo con una lámpara de 220V y 25W en serie con el primario del transformador.

Una muy buena opción es utilizar un signal tracer, o un pequeño amplificador de alta Z, con una punta de prueba, y localizar etapa a etapa en que punto desaparece el sonido, para así averiguar si es un transistor. 

Ten cuidado con los puentes, y con el patillaje de equivalencias, si es que utilizas alguna.

Por lo demás, deberia funcionar, siempre y cuando esté todo correcto.


----------



## AleMarquE

Tecnicdeso. Estube viendo las fotos que publicaste al principio del tema y veo que usaste resistencias de 0,47ohm y 5W . Yo cuando probé el circuito use esas mismas resistencias pero de 2W creo que esa tiene que haber sido la principal causa de que se me quemen las mismas! que opinas? justo esta mañana compre unas de 3W pero ahora que lo pienso no se si con esto alcanzará. Espero que lo demas este bien. Igual voy a probar armar todo en el experimentador. Saludos


----------



## Chatovik

AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> Tecnicdeso. Estube viendo las fotos que publicaste al principio del tema y veo que usaste resistencias de 0,47ohm y 5W . Yo cuando probé el circuito use esas mismas resistencias pero de 2W creo que esa tiene que haber sido la principal causa de que se me quemen las mismas! que opinas? justo esta mañana compre unas de 3W pero ahora que lo pienso no se si con esto alcanzará. Espero que lo demas este bien. Igual voy a probar armar todo en el experimentador. Saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo,,, siempre es conveniente superar los valores en watts ,, yo personalmente coloque R de 5 w de alambre para este caso....-


----------



## Cacho

AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> Yo cuando probé el circuito use ... resistencias ... de 2W creo que esa tiene que haber sido la principal causa de que se me quemen las mismas! que opinas?



Sé que la pregunta no es para mí, pero tu falla no provino de ahí. Recién pasa a tener importancia la potencia de las resistencias cuando el amplificador está en operación. En la prueba, sin carga ni señal, sólo circula ahí la corriente de reposo. En tu caso tenés 4W totales de disipación ahí (2W de cada R) y eso se comporta como una sola resistencia de (dejame redondear) 1 Ohm en este caso.
Para cocinarlas necesitás más de 4W disipándose ahí (ya te dije arriba el porqué). Como P=I2*R (por esto fue el redondeo), entonces 4=I2, y te da I=2A. Tenés por lo menos 2A de corriente de reposo. No está bueno eso.
Revisá los componentes, las aislaciones y las conexiones, porque las resistencias no son las culpables. Insisto: sólo en funcionamiento a plena potencia cobra importancia la potencia de esas resistencias.

Saludos


----------



## AleMarquE

Tenes razon che, olvidé ese punto. Les comentare los resultados cuando vuelva a hacer la prueba.


----------



## Chatovik

Hola de nuevo,,, comento que pude solucionar el inconveniente de la continua en salida....
Como era de esperarse la culpa fue pura y exclusivamente "mia"  y, no de los chinos ni componentes (hasta ahora jejeje),,,, falta todavia la etapa de regular corriente reposo , luego inyectar señal...etc-
El problema fue;;;; que habia una milimetrica gota de estaño uniendo dos pistas (colector de tr n3055 con colector de b139) son dos pistas q pasan juntas.,,,, vaya error el mio.....
De todas formas gracias por ayudarme .....   Seguiré comentando los avances,,,,, eso espero....
Saludos.-


----------



## AleMarquE

Gente, les cuento que probe el circuito en el experimentador y sucede la MISMA falla! se me tostan las Rde 0,47ohm... la prueba la hice cortocircuitando los dos diosos inferiores con el pote en cero, sin embargo la cosa sigue igual. Estoy empezando a desconfiar de los transistores de salida 2N3055... he leido por ahi que vienen unos que son truchos.


----------



## el tierno

transformador de 24 0 24   con 3 amperios


----------



## Cacho

AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> ...Estoy empezando a desconfiar de los transistores de salida 2N3055...



Probá el mismo circuito, pero sin los 3055. Deberías poder oir el sonido de los drivers solos. Si eso falla, el problema está antes de los 3055 (lo que no quiere decir que no estén mal los de potencia, claro). En esa prueba sólo podés quemar transistores chicos, así que no perdés tanto. 
Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> Tecnicdeso. Estube viendo las fotos que publicaste al principio del tema y veo que usaste resistencias de 0,47ohm y 5W . Yo cuando probé el circuito use esas mismas resistencias pero de 2W creo que esa tiene que haber sido la principal causa de que se me quemen las mismas! que opinas? justo esta mañana compre unas de 3W pero ahora que lo pienso no se si con esto alcanzará. Espero que lo demas este bien. Igual voy a probar armar todo en el experimentador. Saludos




No hay motivo por el que se quemen las resistencias, a no ser que vaya a pleno rendimiento durante mucho rato y con una carga de 4 ohms. Debes tener algun problema añadido. Revisa todo el circuito de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## Victor.2980

Hola q tal tecnicdeso, quisiera saber si yo le conctara a los 2n3055 otro en paralelo, este transistor adicional evitaria q se recalentara tanto y daria mas potencia?

o q ocurre si conecto este transistor en paralelo con los otros?

agradesco sus respuestas


----------



## Cacho

Hola Victor.

Sólo poniendo más transistores no lográs más potencia.
Vas a lograr que la carga térmica se distribuya más (entre 4 TR en vez de 2), con lo que lográs una mejor disipación de calor.

Si además de agregar más transistores bajás la impedancia del parlante (ahora puede soportar la corriente que eso implica), aparecerá más potencia siempre que la fuente sea capaz de entregarla.


Si el objetivo es que sobre la misma carga se entregue más potencia, no queda otra salida que subir el voltaje de alimentación y, quizá, agregar más transistores a la salida.
Siempre se agregan en paralelo con los existentes y hay que poner las resistencias esas que se ven de 5W y bajo valor para repartir la carga de manera efectiva.



Saludos


----------



## Victor.2980

osea q no hay problema con aumentar la alimentacion de entrada?

poninedo mas 2n3055 en paralelo y subien las resistencias de 5W a 10W para evitar calentamientos..?

Agradesco..


----------



## Victor.2980

Bueno pero en fin eso era por q solo lo queria saber... tambn quiero saber si han hecho algun cambio al circuito publicado en principio?

aparte de las resistencias.. y los transistores....

voy ahacer este amplificador tal y como lo hicieron ellos ya, con la diferencia de agregar los transistores en paralelo para disipa mejor  prolongar la vida de los trans...

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Cacho

Victor.2980 dijo:
			
		

> osea q no hay problema con aumentar la alimentacion de entrada?
> poninedo mas 2n3055 en paralelo y subien las resistencias de 5W a 10W para evitar calentamientos..?


No hay problema en subir la tensión poniendo más transistores (para esto habrá que hacer cuentas), no hay necesidad de subir la potencia de las resistencias, pero sí de *modificar los valores de varios compoenentes*. A recalcular se ha dicho...



			
				Victor.2980 dijo:
			
		

> ...con la diferencia de agregar los transistores en paralelo para disipa mejor  prolongar la vida de los trans.


No es necesario agregar transistores en esta configuración de +-20V de alimentación.

Por cambios, leé el hilo entero. 
Sé que hay quienes le hicieron algunos cambios, aunque el original funciona bien.



Saludos y a construir el que más te guste.


----------



## Chatovik

hola estimados ,,, un gran saludo para todos....
Diganme.... ¿ como se conecta este protector? es decir,,, la masa de la potencia va en comun con la del
protector? ,o , simplemente se conecta la salida  -un cable solo- al rele del circuito del protector
como lo establece el diagrama. No lo entiendo ,, disculpen la ignorancia.-
gracias.----


----------



## edix/09

Hola no entiendo la salida para los parlantes del amplificador solo veo 1 no tiene que tener 2?

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

hola edix/09, si te referis al esquema de la primera pagina, es es un solo modulo, osea mono tenes que hacer dos modulos para que sea estere, y si te referis alas conexiones, es desir el + y - del parlante, fijate bien que tiene que estar,

aprovecho para hacer una consulta, quiero usar este amplificador como etapa para un bajo electrico, creen que andara bien? leei el opst pero no encontre si hablan del rango de frecuencia en que trabaja, si devo fijarme bien, forfa me dicen, saludos y gracias


----------



## masqueduro

Hola a todos; tengo casi terminado el montaje estereo de este amplificador. He aprovechado un amplificador Marantz PM310 que tiene la etapa averiada y en vez de liarme a buscar el problema me decidí a cambiarla por esta, que además me dará en teoría más potencia y con componentes actuales. La verdad es que ya traté de reparar la que traía, pero tuve que montar casi todos los transistores de reemplazo y no fuí capaz de hacer que funcionase bien, me metía demasiados ruidos y cuando ví este esquema me decidí por el cambio.

Pues bien, la duda que me surge es que en el esquema observo que el condensador que está en paralelo con el zener de 24v es de 0,047uF, pero en la serigrafía de componentes indica que el de 0,047uF es el que va montado detrás del transistor BD140, que realmente debería de ser el de 27pF. ¿Cómo es realmente?

Muchas gracias


----------



## MFK08

uiero construir el protector para mi amplificador y buscando no gastar mucho dinero encontre vario componentes para hacerlo, tengo dos rele de 12Vcc los cuales poseen dos contactos cada uno. uno cerrado y un abierto con lo cual debo utiliar los dos para este protector.. supongo que no ahi problema... aca viene la duda debo sustituir el tr 2SC1384/3 por algun otro tr que maneje un poquito mas de corriente? en lugar d elos 1N4148 puedo utilizar los 1N4007? no es porue me guste cambiar las cosas pero como ya las tengo jaja bueno muchas gracias.


----------



## kiljaeded

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> uiero construir el protector para mi amplificador y buscando no gastar mucho dinero encontre vario componentes para hacerlo, tengo dos rele de 12Vcc los cuales poseen dos contactos cada uno. uno cerrado y un abierto con lo cual debo utiliar los dos para este protector.. supongo que no ahi problema... aca viene la duda debo sustituir el tr 2SC1384/3 por algun otro tr que maneje un poquito mas de corriente? en lugar d elos 1N4148 puedo utilizar los 1N4007? no es porue me guste cambiar las cosas pero como ya las tengo jaja bueno muchas gracias.



Si lo que queres es no gastar, podes usar tranquilamente los 4007 que sobraran en este circuito, y sobre el tr, usa el que tengas a mano, fijate cual tenes, descarga la oja de datos y fijate cual es la corriente de colector (creo, hace rtato que no agarro los libros).

Solo una ocnsulta que no estoy seguro, los parlantes, se conectan al comun cerrado o comun abierto del rele?


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias...sobre el tr tengo algunos de un poco mas de corriente asique usare esos para conectar los parlantes al comun abierto del rele...para que no conecten hasta pasado los 3 o 4 segundos de encendido


----------



## kiljaeded

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias...sobre el tr tengo algunos de un poco mas de corriente asique usare esos para conectar los parlantes al comun abierto del rele...para que no conecten hasta pasado los 3 o 4 segundos de encendido



Ya me parecia, gracias MFK


----------



## comando_co

La gente menosprecia los amplificador hechos con transistores 2N3055 y con TIP33C. Yo me acuerdo que cuando yo estaba en la secundaria, esos amplificador eran buenos. En el Instituto de donde soy egresado fabricamos varios, y siempre sonaban en las fiestas de los compañeros de secundaria.

La cuestión radica en buscarse un plano bien bueno, y compartir inquietudes con otras personas que hayan fabricado amplificador con estos transistores.


----------



## LORD KSPER

Hola 

pues comento que quiero armarme un sonido para la pc, y ando viendo cual me conviene mas, no me interesa mucho la potencia, si no mas bien uno de similares caracteristicas al de uno comercial, mas bien uno modesto, intentare alcanzar la calidad de audio al de uno comercial, soy aficionado, mi pregunta

este amplificador me lo recomiendan para un buen subwoofer?

claro con su respectivo preamplificador y pasabajos, 
para los medios un control de tonos, si es posible, un equalizador

saludos a todos y gacias de antemano


----------



## MFK08

Quieres un buen sonido para tu pc te recomiendo el sinclair z-30 tambien de tecnideso pero con una alta calidad por un diseño muy simple.


----------



## comando_co

Yo estuve mirando en la Web acerca de ese sinclair Z-30 y parece que es bastante viejito, y que tiene problemas de sobrecalentamiento.


----------



## MFK08

mm parece nomas.. yo tengo dos modulos montados en mi habitacion y estan bastantes exigidos trabajando con +28 0-28 (lo normal es +20 0-20) y con una carga de 4ohm (lo normal es 8ohm) y esta funcionando ya hace 6 mese y ningun problema.. asique te lo recomiendo 100%


----------



## Cacho

Hola Comando.

El Sinclair que posteaste obviamente va a trabajar caliente: El disipador es simplemente el colector del transistor.

Sonará raro que hayan sacado un amplificador comercial ahorrando en disipadores... Pero pensá que en los miles que fabricaron, el ahorro de algún dolarcito por acá y por allá, hace mucha plata. El Sinclair armado con un disipador apenas decente (ni siquiera grande) ya trabaja sin problemas de calentamiento.

Más aún, el Siclair y el de este hilo comparten las salidas (Cuasicomplementarias ambas) y los componentes de potencia. Este simplemente tiene algunos refinamientos más. De todas formas, al alimentarse con más voltaje trabajará más caliente que el Sinclair bajo las mismas condiciones.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Cacho dijo:


> No es necesario agregar transistores en esta configuración de +-20V de alimentación.
> 
> .


 

Hola cacho, ese valos es en alterna del transformador antes del rectificado? refiriendome al esquema de la primera pagina

saludos


----------



## Cacho

chacarock dijo:


> ...ese valos es en alterna del transformador antes del rectificado?



Nop. Es el valor de la continua con que se alimenta todo el amplificador. Puede ser que en vacío sea algún que otro Volt más (22 o 23V, por ejemplo), pero no es el valor de la alterna. Tenés que dividir la tensión de continua por raíz de 2 (1,4142...) para que te de el valor de alterna.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Hu!!! buenisimo, gracias cacho

un abrazo


----------



## Cacho

De nada, Chaca.

Un abrazo.


----------



## panama1974

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Siguiendo con el proyecto, ayer me decidí a fabricar un protector de altavoces. El primero que sale en google es este:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilicé el TCI para armarlo manualmente, y abajo lo dejo en un PDF.
> 
> He utilizado dos relés de 6V en serie, por disponer de ellos, y la pbc está preparada así. Es la única modificación significativa del circuito.
> 
> Tambien he sustituido los transistores originales del proyecto por sendos BC549 (3 UDS.) y el driver del Relé un BC337 mas comunes. Cuidado con los patillajes al sustituir los transistores, no son los mismos.
> 
> El funcionamiento es muy fácil. Un retardo de 4 Segundos al activar el circuito, así como protección cuando le suministramos corriente contínua en cualquiera de los dos canales.
> A continuación dejo los archivos para imprimir. Saludos



  tecnicdeso  una pregunta el circuito se activa con solo la señal de audio ? aunque este bajito el volumen ?, salu2.


----------



## chacarock

panama1974 dijo:


> tecnicdeso una pregunta el circuito se activa con solo la señal de audio ? aunque este bajito el volumen ?, salu2.


 
Iniciado por tecnicdeso :
El funcionamiento es muy fácil. Un retardo de 4 Segundos al activar el circuito, así como protección cuando le suministramos corriente contínua en cualquiera de los dos canales.
*************************************************
no se activa con la señal de audio, se activa cuando le das ON a la perilla   y pasado 4segundos re4sien el relay cierra y deja pasar el audio a los parlasntes, es para evitar el "PLOP" ese sonido tan desagradable que hacen algunos amplis al encenderse, asi que aunque tenga poco volumen igual se enciende, ademas de las otras ventajas que el amigo tecnidiso describe

saludos


----------



## alxfigue

hola alguien me puede enviar un circuito protector de altavoces... tengo problemas ya que siempre se me quema el embobinado de mis bocinas...


----------



## Cacho

En este link vas a encontrar varios protectores.
Elegí el que más te convenga de entre esos.

Saludos


----------



## naikon

Buenas!.. les comento, me arme el ampli que mnicolau posteo, hecho con un TDA7294 , el cual lo utilizo para un subwoofer, mirando en el foro encontre un post donde un user integro una mesa de mezcla con unos tda y un circuito protector, casualmente es el mismo que se postea aca, pero con algunos cambios en los reles y demas... hace varios dias vengo viendo este circuito protector y me da ganas de armarlo... mi duda es, vi que en la entrada del protector, utiliza unos capacitores de 25v, el hecho de que yo tenga una potencia de (x ej) 100 rms, no hace que tenga que cambiar el valor de esos capacitores?? estube leyendo todo este thread pero no logro sacarme esa duda..

El motivo por el cual voy a utilizar seguramente el otro pcb que vi y no este, es porque dispondo de un relay doble normal abierto si no me equivoco, sacado de un equipo SONY..

Mi idea es en lo posible reciclar los componentes que pueda de cosas que ya tengo 

Desde ya gracias por la ayuda, en la semana proxima me pondre en campaña para ver si armo este protector 

P.D: El motivo por el cual quiero ponerle esto es porque desde que le puse un filtro pasa bajos a mi ampli.. si tengo puesto mi potenciometro al maximo, o a mitad de volumen y prendo el amplificador me hace un "POP" medio fuerte.. entonces, para mas tranquilidad, le pongo un protector de estos y quedaria mas completito y excelente..

P.D 1: Que medidas tiene masomenos el pcb original de este protector? por otro lado me gusto mucho el que modifico un usuario del foro aqui, en este mismo thread.. le quedo muy chiquitito, ahorrando bastante espacio


----------



## segundoh

Hola! he armado este proyecto pero a la hora de ponerlo a funcionar las resistencias de 0.47 me calientan demasiado y me echaron humo lo he alimentado con +-35v  las resistencias las he puesto de 5 watts aparte de ellas me calientwe el condensador de 27pF no se cual puede ser el problema he probado los dispositivos y estan buen os no se si me podrian brindar alguna solucion o idea de que podria estar mal!
De antemano Gracias Saludos!

Se me olvidaba He hecho lo mismo que le han recomendado a Alemarque y las resistencias de 0.47 me calientan demasiado que prefiero desconectarlo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Si se te calienta el capacitor de 27pF puede ser que este en corto-circuito y provoque el calentamiento del resto de los componentes.


----------



## segundoh

Me di cuenta que El transistor bd139 estaba  Averiado lo he cambiado pero ahora ni siquiera me claienta! nada


----------



## il capo

buenas que tencion tengo que tener en la base de los transistores como puedo regular para que no calienten en exeso se que la tencion base colector es de alrededor de 0.5 volot pero no se como puedeo medir correctamente la misma, si en bacio o conectando los parlante, por favor si me pueden ayudar , se los agradeceria, desde ya gracias


----------



## MAXI2799

hola lees queria decir que necesito un buen amplificador para mis viejos pero unicos parlantes yamaha ns590 que son una massa, de 35w rms, y les quiero sacar el maximo provecho , con un equipo panasonic que posee un stk me distorciona al maximo y lo detesto, y los probé con un technics y van de maravilla.. necesito que sea buena la fidelidad,.. y estoy entre este y el sinclair.. me gusta mas este porque posee mas potencia..pero en fidelidad que tal anda al maximo? perdonen por las vueltas pero bueno soy asi ajaj... 

y una pregunta mas.. en las fotos, se ven en algunas el preset de 10k que no esta en la lista de materiales y en otras, dos resistencias de un valor que no alcanzo a distinguir /\ de ese modo.. jaja.. que le pongo? .. 
desde ya y como siempre les agradesco su ayuda, saludos


----------



## MAXI2799

hola buenos dias, miren arme el amplificador del siguiente link , hice varias preguntas pero no obtube respuesta ,necesito ayuda, y nose que hacer ya :S

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/ 

Hasta ahi todo bien cuando lo  pruebo ..lo probe con una lamparita de 40w en serie con uno de los  cables que van al tomacorrientes, es decir del primario del  transformador , lo enchufo con el ampli conectado, y la lamparita  enciende y baja su intensidad hasta apagarse, y queda apagada jaja ,  puede ser porque sea de 40w en vez de 25 ? .. bueno..supongo que indica que corto no hay.. y el problema es  que la salida del parlante, en reposo con la entrada en corto me da entre -8v y -4v  aproximadamente., cosa que veo bastaante mal, nose de donde puede  provenir el tema, porque revise todo 10mil veces,, ahora seguire, pero  no encuentro la falla .. el preset del bias es de 470 ohm en vez de 500  .. eso no afecta nada supongo? ..y uso los 2N3055H,.. aparte al medir  los milivolts entre los extremos de las resistencias de 0,47 ohm 2w , me  aparece 0mv .. osea nadaa eso tambien es rarisimo.. entre el colector de uno de los tr de potencia y el emisor del otro que estan unidos por las resistencias de 0,47 ohm me aparecen 0v meparece que ahi esta el tema,  por favor les pido  su ayuda , encaminenme jaaj ! desde ya muchas gracias y espero su  respuesta

en el link del ampli van a encontrar esquemas y pcb todo ..


----------



## crimson

Hola maxi2799, qué raro, ese amplificador es muy sencillo, funciona de una. Te mando el artículo original para chequear que no haya nada raro. Luego seguimos por las tensiones en el circuito. Saludos C


----------



## MAXI2799

hola chicos, si crimsom tengo ese mismo articulo original , me base en esa misma pcb y esquema, .. por eso no entiendo que puede estar mal, cortos no hay sino la lampara encenderia.. y apenas conecto se enciende y atenua perfecto,.. el problema es que me aparece tension en la salida ( donde va el parlante)... y el voltaje entre las 2 patas de las resistencias de 0,47 ohm es 0v... me parece raro nose .. capas estoy equivocado pero entre las 2 partes que se conectan con las resistencias de 0,47 lo van a ver bien en el esquema, el emisor de un tr de potencia y el colector del otro , entre esos dos puntos aparecen 0 v .. entonces no entiendo de donde sale el voltaje que aparece en la salidaa.. S:..

dejo fotos de ambos lados de la placa asi pueden ver y una de los transistores de potencia.. saludoss ! y continuo agradeciendo su predisposicion, esperemos lograr algo  

http://www.imagengratis.org/images/05012011131.jpg

http://www.imagengratis.org/images/05012011132.jpg

http://www.imagengratis.org/images/05012011135.jpg


----------



## fdesergio

Bueno lo que yo haria:
Limpiara con disolvente la placa
revisaria si los cables de los TRs de potencia llegan como deben ser, veo que tenes Verde=C, Azul=B y Amarillo=E, llegan cada trio a su respectivo TR?
Revisaria los pines de los TRs BC548, alguna vez encontre que esos Tr viene con los pines de EC cambiados porque los originales son europeos y a nosotros (por lo menos en Colombia) nos llegan TRs chinos y viene con los pines al contrario ademas que son de muy mala calidad, hace eso y contanos como te va, chauuuuuuuuu

Pd: Borra el otro tema para que este no muera en el rincon del olvido (moderacion)


----------



## crimson

Hola maxi2799, me parece que el problema está en la foto Nº2, las letras LW3DYL y 40W deben ir al  derecho, y allí te aparecen invertidas, evidentemente, cuando hiciste la plaqueta a la plancha no tuviste en cuenta ese detalle. Es eso nomás,hacé la placa de nuevo y vas a ver que anda bien. Fogo, ¿dará para poner todo estos posts después del otro? Saludos C


----------



## MAXI2799

ahora voy a verificar lo de los tr y mas ..pero no creo que esten mal colocados.., 
y crimsom..si me di cuenta de eso ..y coloque todos los componentes en espejo al igual que la plaqueta para que queden bien ..por eso no creo que este mal peeeero nose si no encuentro solucion voy a tener que agarrar por ese camino jaja...

fogonazo.. cree el otro post porque mi comentario en este fue hace como un mes y no tube ninguna respuesta:S .. y comente otra vez y nada y decidi crear un nuevo tema para ver si podia obtener ayuda de algun modo..  igualmente disculpas pero bueno no encontre otro metodo..


----------



## crimson

Gracias Fogo, el tema es interesante, MAXI, fijate que los transistores del par diferencial están mal colocados, tendrían que estar exactamente al revés. No llego a ver los drivers, revisalos también. Saludos C


----------



## MAXI2799

crimson gracias por hacerme dar cuenta de ese gran error.. corrobore que los demas transistores estubieran bien.. y como deben imaginar.. tambien estaban al reves, los cambie por nuevos para evitar riesgo de que esten quemados, los coloque bien e hice componente por componente un repasado con el esquema, y esta bien en donde note diferencia fue que en el capacitor de poliester de 0,1uf que va al parlante seguido de una resistencia de 10 ohm , en el esquema esta la resistencia primero y luego el capacitor y al reves en la plaqueta , lo mismo con una resistencia de 1k y un capacitor de 47uf que van a la base de un bc548, al ver el esquema se daran cuenta enseguida..en la serigrafia de la placa los componentes estaban como yo los puse , no entiendo porque esa diferencia entre el esquepa y la placa.. afecta en algo eso?

el problema viene ahora porque tengo los -32v de continua en la salida del parlante !...
se me pudo haber quemado un tr de potencia? sigo sin obtener voltaje entre los extremos de las resistencias de 0,47 ohm :S

disculpen mi insistencia en su ayuda, y gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola Maxi, ese amplificador puede funcionar sin los transistores de salida (te va a dar 1W o menos) pero te puede servir de prueba para ver si alguno estaba quemado. Lo ideal es que midas 0V en la salida del parlante. Si te sigue dando negativo debe haber algún componente más al revés, es demasiado simple como para que no funcione. El tema de las resistencias y capacitores es indistinto, al ir en serie puede ir una primero y la otra después, no hay problema. Si usás BD139/140 como drivers acordate que las patas son a la inversa que los TIPs. En los TIPs, mirando de frente son BCE y en los BDs ECB. Saludos C


----------



## rlcapo

Hola ¿podre alimentar el amplificador con 40v+40v? revise los datasheets de los tr pero quiero estar seguro y ¿cuanta potencia tendria con esa alimentación?

Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hola ricapo, con +/- 40V estás muy en el límite para esos transistores, este mismo amplificador puede modificarse para dar más potencia cambiando los transistores (ojo que la distribución de patas de los 2N5551 es diferente a los BC547). Te dejo el circuito, es del amplificador de guitarra basado en el mismo circuito pero reforzado. Con +/-40V calculá que te puede dar unos 80W en 9 ohm y 100W en 4 ohm sin problemas. Saludos C


----------



## gonpa

viendo el esquema y el pcb del protector no habria que corregirlo asi? creeeo que estaba mal....

por favor alguien puede revisarlo y ver si estoy acertado? quiciera armarlo para un ampli de 100w que tengo aqui.

despues subo el pcb con lo stransistores comunes asi sea menos lio ponerlos =D

saludos

mm nadie lo reviso? alguien podria revisarlo? asi subo el circuito y lo tenemos todos


----------



## jacokiko

Hola, estoy muy interesado en hacer este proyecto, el tema es que despues de muchos años estoy volviendo a la electronica y necesito algunos consejos y ademas ver algunos conceptos que se han ido yendo con el tiempo. En este caso la consulta es por la fuente de este amplificador, tengo un trafo de 27+27 10A y quisiera saber si puedo usarlo de igual manera para el proyecto sin afectar en el funcionamiento, o en caso que tendría que tener en cuenta que estaría afectando este cambio. 
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.
Saludos.

Buenas y santas, en primer lugar aprovecho para decir que me registré básicamente porque tengo ganas de volver a la electrónica y lo que más me gustó siempre fue el audio, y vuelvo porque me quiero hacer un amp. Esta introducción para que sepan, porque ya me inscribí en varios post, que mis conocimientos son limitados. estoy interesado en hacer un amplificador, y hoy por la tarde en otro post, ya me han orientado bastante bien ya, cosa que agradezco. Respecto de este circuito, del cual existen muy buenas referencias en los posts, me surge la duda, y prometo que leí desde el principio hasta el fin del post (se me pudo haber pasado, tengo bajo el nivel de concentración últimamente, pero el tema es que en la lista de materiales por comprar, y en el esquema no veo que haya dos presets, y sin embargo en todas las placas veo dos presets, uno de 500ohm y otro de 10K, ¿es así o estoy mas b... que nunca?.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## marcnr

Buenas gente del foro, recien termino de armar el ampli... aun no lo probe, la pregunta es si puedo alimentarlo con un trafo de 32+32v 2A que tengo. En continua seria casi 45+45v, los transis de salida use 2n3055. Bueno desde ya muchas gracias.

abrazo de gol.


----------



## JBE

Hola *marcnr*. Fijate unos comentarios más atras que crimson aclara una pregunta que dice que con 40V está muy al límite con los transistores. Fijate que adjunto una imágen. 

Suerte!


----------



## marcnr

Hola *JBE* gracias por contestar, lei el post completo, lo que no termina de quedarme claro es que segun datasheet los bd140 y bd139 soportan el voltage que yo quiero usar, lo mismo los 2n3055. Mi duda es que segun el esquema posteado en el comienzo del topic se alimenta con 24+24 que en continua llega a 33 y monedas y los bd548 solo soportan 30v....


----------



## JBE

Hola *marcnr*. Tene en cuenta que los BD548 estan en configuración Bridge. 
Para aclararte las cosas puedes descargar el PDF del amplificador, que te explica como están conectados y que función cumplen.

Suerte!


----------



## marcnr

Si tenes razon, bueno espero a la semana que viene y compro un trafo 24+24 2A.
Muchas gracias por contestar. abrazo de gol.


----------



## crimson

Hola marcnr, más barato que un trafo es comprar MJ15015 para la salida (en Elko preferiblemente) y cambiar de ser posible los BD139 / 140 por MJE340 / 350, con eso ya estaría. El problema de los 2N3055 actuales es que son malísimos. En mi época de DJ (en los '70s con bandejas Sincron) usábamos un amplificador Baxant que daba 100W con 2 2N3055H y un enorme disipador para hacer huevos fritos, con + - 50V de fuente, y aguantaban toda la noche, eran los 3055H (Homotaxiles) de RCA, en esa época los chinos estaban juntando arroz, eran todos los componentes originales, americanos. A los de hoy en día no le doy más de 10 minutos... Saludos C


----------



## marcnr

O sea, cambio los 2n3055, por Mj15015 y los BD139/140 por MJE340/350 y puedo alimentar con 32+32 2A? Necesito hacer algun cambio mas??? Obviamente puse todos los electroliticos de 63v.

Un poco Off: Este trafo que quiero usar que es 32+32 2A se lo saque a una potencia estereo que llevaba 4 2n3055, era una potencia arcaica que habia dejado de funcionar hace años, y junto con el trafo rescate el par de disipadores donde iban montados los transis de a pares, por eso es que queria usar este trafo, de hecho busque un ampli para el trafo y los disipadores que tenia para ahorrarme de comprarlos. 

No conocia esa casa de electronica, siempre voy para el lado de microelectronica... pero viendo la ubicacion de Elko, me queda mas cerca...

Gracias por responder.


----------



## Cacho

marcnr dijo:


> O sea, cambio los 2n3055, por Mj15015 y los BD139/140 por MJE340/350 y puedo alimentar con 32+32 2A? Necesito hacer algun cambio mas??? Obviamente puse todos los electroliticos de 63v.


Y... Cambiá el par de entrada y los de la protección por algunos que manejen esa tensión (mínimo 150Vce). Pueden ser los 5551/5401 o los MPSA42/92 (ojo con las patas, que no van iguales), pero no son modelos difíciles de conseguir. 

@Crimson: Los 3055 viejos tenían las mismas características eléctricas, pero una pastilla bastante más grande. Estimo que la diferencia estaba en la disipación (las nuevas son de unos 3mm de lado y las viejas tenían cerca de 5mm de lado).
Creo que subí alguna foto de los viejos en "Transistores Falsificados". Si no, avisá y subo unas (eran de lindos por adentro)...

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

Consulta, este protector sirve para un amplificador de 100w?? lo arme para uno de 20w y anda muy bien pero no se si para uno de 100 sirve


----------



## crimson

Hola MFK08 ¿te referís a éste?:





Mientras le instales un relay que aguante 4A va a ir bien. Con el Dr. Zoidberg habíamos hecho una versión parecida por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
Saludos C


----------



## MFK08

Si a ese protector me referia, muchas gracias por la aclaracion


----------

